# Autres cadrans qui parle



## PatMeister (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, 

je suis assez fan du cadran Mickey et Minnie qui parlent. Mais n'y a t-il pas d'autres cadrans qui ont cette fonctionnalité ? Apple a t-il évoqué la possibilité d'en prévoir d'autre ? car ce serai bien de faire ça avec d'autre personnages, Disney ou non d'ailleurs ! (ex: Donald, Batman, Simpson, Masterchief etc...)

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,​
Pour se faire *énoncer* l'heure : Ouvrez l'app Réglages sur votre *Apple Watch*, touchez Horloge, puis activez « *Énoncer* l'heure ». Maintenez deux doigts sur le cadran pour vous faire *énoncer* l'heure.​Pour se faire *énoncer* l'heure : Ouvrez l'app Réglages sur votre *Apple Watch*, touchez Horloge, puis activez « *Énoncer* l'heure ». Maintenez deux doigts sur le cadran pour vous faire *énoncer* l'heure.


----------



## PatMeister (15 Octobre 2020)

Mais il n’y a pas de voix spéciales?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Non désolé


----------

